# How do you do multiple layers of thermoflex?



## torista (Sep 28, 2008)

multiple layers of ThermoFlex Plus. You simply apply it layer by layer following the regular instructions. can someone explain this to me please?


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

The instructions should give how to do different layers (usually a much shorter time than normal, just enough for it to be "held" in place so you can peel the backing then put the next colour down)

This is to avoid the problem of shrinkage with the vinyl. Try a couple of simple designs on something that doesn't matter first (Perhaps your logo on a jumper or something)


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

I work with alot of thermoflex and two color designs even three color designs are quite simple. 

1. Lay your base color press for 6 -8 seconds remove the silicone carrier.

2. Lay the next color and press for 6 - 8 seconds. Remove the carrier and then.

3. Press the entire image for 12 - 15 seconds

Just have to play around with your heat settings. . . and even pressure is key.


----------

